#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Review - ePMP 1000 para Ponto-Multiponto

## Zucchi

Prezados, review ePMP 1000 com GPS.

@*wala* @*1929* @*jorgilson* @*Arthur Bernardes* @*tcftelecom* @*brunobelas* @*rubem* @*SantiagoMG* @*speedpc* @*Jadir* @*gabrielest* @*jcmaster85* @*JonasMT*e se eu esqueci mais alguém por favor me desculpe. 

Eu tive uma situação aqui em meu provedor que me forçou de uma vez por todas mexer em minha rede e passar por um trauma só. Fechei 3 pops e fiquei com 2. Logo, esses 2 como o potencial é bem maior, decidi por usar o ePMP e em um deles já fiz a mudança.

Equipamento utilizado:

01 ePMP com GPS/Sync
01 Antena Ubiquiti AC 21dbi 60º
20 ePMP 1000 Integrado (antena de 13dbi).

*Quantidade de usuários ativos:* 20
*Quantidade de planos em 25mb - 19:* 25mb de down por 5mb de up
*Quantidade de planos em 10mb* - *1:* 10mb de down por 2.5. de up

*Configuração do tamanho da célula no ePMP:* 2km
*Canal:* 40mhz
*Potência:* 9dbm
*Firmware:* 2.5



Wireless Link Test do próprio ePMP em 11 estações.
A estação de *numero 3 está fisicamente* mal posicionada e com um mastro muito baixo. Ela apresenta no link test 30 de down por 45 de up.






Ahhh Zucchi mas o link test do rádio não vale. Todos queremos um SpeedTest.

Calma. Logo abaixo  :Wink: 

Para ser justo, realizei hoje cedo um SpeedTest deste link *que é pior de todos.* O usuário PPPoE está limitado a 25 de down por 5 de up pois é o plano do local. Como é um local publico (é a academia do condomínio) realizei o SpeedTest.

Screen SpeedTest:




Nível de sinal nas estações variam entre -67 e -71 no pior caso (que é o do teste acima).

Logo vocês vão me perguntar:

Não é pouco? 

Para ser JUSTO, nestes mesmos clientes que relato acima possuia instalado com a mesma antena, uma RB912OUT e SXT AC. O nivel de sinal variava entre -44 a -54.

Acontece que nem sempre MUITO SINAL é bom. Imagine uma sala lotada com todo mundo gritando ao mesmo tempo. Fica complicado distinguir o que cada um está falando. Com os rádios é a mesma coisa. Como a distância é pequena, não existe necessidade de tuxar o sinal lá em cima. De fato o AP selecionou automaticamente a potencia de 7dbm mas como a instalação da unidade 3 precisa ser corrigida eu mesmo aumentei para 9dbm para que a taxa melhorasse um pouco até que o material que preciso para corrigi-la chegue em minhas mãos. Menos potencia significa menor poluição de espectro e vida util mais longa ao equipamento.


Vale citar alguns diferenciais que conversei com a @*adrianacambium*. Estou copiando e colando desta vez pois REALMENTE é o que eu vi em campo e tento passar a vocês por meios das prints acima.

1) Sincronismo e eficiência espectral

2) Eficiência do protocolo MAC – ePMP não utiliza CCA, todas as transmissões são agendadas, inclusive as retransmissões, desta maneira não se degrada o throughput de um setor.

3) Air Fairness – O sistema é Ponto MultiPonto, porém o AP sempre trata os CPE (equipamentos clientes) de maneira individual. Como o sistema é TDD, o ePMP trabalha com 2 divisões: downlink e uplink. Imagine que cada bloco de DL e UL é subdividido em vários blocos, um para cada SM registrado. Quando o AP fizer a transmissão ou recepção *ele vai trabalhar com cada SM individualmente ou seja,* é praticamente um ponto a ponto. A vantagem disso é que o AP opera com a modulação máxima de cada cliente. Logo, não importa se você tem um cliente mais distante, ou com muita interferência, com baixa modulação. *Isso não vai afetar toda a sua rede, pois o AP trabalha com os SMs de maneira individual.*

4) Outro ponto importante é o supressor de surto. Os rádios possuem supressores de surto integrados e também pode-se utilizar um supressor externo aumentando a segurança. Desta maneira não temos aqueles problemas de porta queimada no rádio, o que é muito comum com os rádios UBNT por exemplo.

5) Em um único site MULTIPONTO é possível trabalhar os dois setores com apenas 2 canais. Em uma rede Multiponto abrangendo toda uma cidade é possível trabalhar utilizando apenas 4 canais devido ao reuso de frequência.

Momento propaganda: Linha ePMP é na www.connectivitatelecom.com.br  :Big Grin:

----------


## JonasMT

Parabens @*Zucchi* fico show de bola.

Sobre a diferença de sinal é grande mesmo aonde rb912 fecha -44 a -48 no epmp fico -58 a -63.

Pelo visto o grande forte mesmo é ponto-multiponto, voce percebeu que na aba wire o mcs fica bugado nessa versao 2.4.1? Eu tive problema de banda cair a quase 0 e só voltar a ter rendimento normal apos reiniciar voltei a 2.4.0 e tudo normal a 5d.

Voce bem que poderia desabilitar o gps e ver como fica a latencia dos cliente.

OFF: Recomendo a loja, comprei os meus la atendimento 100%

----------


## speedpc

Unica coisa que posso te dizer SHOW DE BOLA para PTMP e enlaces curtos com esse equipamento . 

O ePMP protocolo MAC + Air Fairness  realmente sao incriveis nao degradando o nivel de throughput da celula por motivo de cliente mal conectado isso gera tranquilidade e seguranca ao conectar clientes em um setor ePMP .
@*Zucchi* PARABENS colega esse equipamento pode nos dar 200mbps de throughput por setor com estabilidade de rede cabeada os testes que a cambium fez com esses equipamentos foram de 120 cpes conectadas no setor com estabilidade, entao creio que realmente esses radios sao uma boa opcao para liberar mais banda para clientes em redes wireless 
 

Agora se eles abaixarem de preco mais um pouco sera muito viavel para novos pops ...

segui o datasheet e apresentacao da linha ePMP e explicando de forma detalhada o que o amigo explicou no comeco topico

----------


## brunobelas

@*Zucchi* parabens, agora so é esperar que um dia eu chego la =D

----------


## Zucchi

> Parabens @*Zucchi* fico show de bola.
> 
> Sobre a diferença de sinal é grande mesmo aonde rb912 fecha -44 a -48 no epmp fico -58 a -63.
> 
> Pelo visto o grande forte mesmo é ponto-multiponto, voce percebeu que na aba wire o mcs fica bugado nessa versao 2.4.1? Eu tive problema de banda cair a quase 0 e só voltar a ter rendimento normal apos reiniciar voltei a 2.4.0 e tudo normal a 5d.
> 
> Voce bem que poderia desabilitar o gps e ver como fica a latência dos cliente.
> 
> OFF: Recomendo a loja, comprei os meus la atendimento 100%


Primeiramente muito obrigado  :Wink: 

Jonas, qual aba? Tem um print ou algo do tipo para mostrar? Aqui nos meus não verifiquei este bug. 

Ele tem as opções de ser sincronizado internamente, via CMM e GPS. Vou pegar uma madrugada que os clientes estejam dormindo e ver se faço este teste  :Wink: !




> Unica coisa que posso te dizer SHOW DE BOLA para PTMP e enlaces curtos com esse equipamento .


Speed, obrigado  :Wink: !!

Quero mesmo ir subindo cada vez mais o numero de CPE neste mesmo setor e no decorrer do tempo ir apresentando a vocês o desempenho da rede. Tem alguns provedores BR a fora utilizando o ePMP e entregando até 30mbps por CPE e colocando 60/70 CPE em um setor.

Tentei adicionar aqui o .xls do ePMP Link Calculator, porém não consegui. No cenário que citei acima e coloquei na planilha, com essa mesma banda e over subscription de 10% ele me recomenda inserir 69 clientes. Se todos os 69 estivem conectados ao mesmo tempo e largando o aço no download de torrent a taxa MÉDIA entregue para cada cliente seria de 12.5 de down por 5 de up.

Se aceitarmos um over sub de 15% ele permite 103 clientes no setor.

Evidente que é necessário uma dose de bom senso nos números. Se tivermos um setor onde são todos usuários AVIDOS e sedentos por banda é bom monitorar o link quality dos equipamentos. Nada impede de adicionar mais um AP e uma BS no mesmo setor trabalhando em outra frequência.

----------


## inquiery

Me interessei um pouco nesse equipamento.

Agora, vem uma pergunta. Se eu tenho uma torre que to cobrindo só 180º dela com 2 paineis de 90º (usando rockets), e eu instalar 2 ePMP conectorizados em mais 2 paineis de 90º, o trafego dos ePMP não vai fragilizar os rockets devido a maneira que trabalha (pois vão estar muito próximos)?

Lendo seu post eu fiquei aqui imaginando testar devagarinho esse equipamento assim, instalando primeiramente 1 painel de 90º com ele e alguns poucos clientes com o tempo, misturando no meio da zona onde ja trabalho com ubiquiti. Será que da treta?

----------


## neydourado

Olá, Fiquei até com vontade de fazer uns testes...... ai pergunto? Será possível utilizar uma Omini da Ubiquit? 


ePMP com GPS/Sync
Antena Ubiquiti AMO-5G13 -OMNI)
ePMP 1000 Integrado (antena de 13dbi).


Att,

----------


## Zucchi

> Me interessei um pouco nesse equipamento.
> 
> Agora, vem uma pergunta. Se eu tenho uma torre que to cobrindo só 180º dela com 2 paineis de 90º (usando rockets), e eu instalar 2 ePMP conectorizados em mais 2 paineis de 90º, o trafego dos ePMP não vai fragilizar os rockets devido a maneira que trabalha (pois vão estar muito próximos)?
> 
> Lendo seu post eu fiquei aqui imaginando testar devagarinho esse equipamento assim, instalando primeiramente 1 painel de 90º com ele e alguns poucos clientes com o tempo, misturando no meio da zona onde ja trabalho com ubiquiti. Será que da treta?


Inquiery, para cenário multiponto você utiliza o CONECTORIZADO COM GPS/SYNC. Não utilize apenas o conectorizado SEM o GPS ok?

Dito isso, não tem problema algum trabalhar desta forma desde que, no painel que você tenha o ePMP você utilize uma frequencia distinta dos teus rockets. 

Se você tiver um POP com 4 paineis de 90º com ePMP você pode usar apenas 2 canais para trabalhar os 360º. O ePMP permite que você diga para o AP quem está de frente e quem está de costas na torre e utilize em 2 AP's a mesma frequência.

Deu para entender ou ficou confuso? Se ficou me avisa.

----------


## Zucchi

> Olá, Fiquei até com vontade de fazer uns testes...... ai pergunto? Será possível utilizar uma Omini da Ubiquit? 
> 
> 
> ePMP com GPS/Sync
> Antena Ubiquiti AMO-5G13 -OMNI)
> ePMP 1000 Integrado (antena de 13dbi).
> 
> 
> Att,


Ney, eu não recomendo a utilização de Omni de forma alguma. Utilize no mínimo uma antena de 17dbi 90ª. Pode ser a da UBNT mesmo que é baratinha e tem bom VSWR.

----------


## wala

a antena da ubnt e a melhor omni que tem pois ela não tem nada a ver com as antigas pois e 2 patch de 180 graus cada o rubem sabe que e uma boa antena, se ele for usar perto pode ate funcionar bem pra poucos clientes ai ele vai aumentando com o tempo

----------


## Zucchi

> a antena da ubnt e a melhor omni que tem pois ela não tem nada a ver com as antigas pois e 2 patch de 180 graus cada o rubem sabe que e uma boa antena, se ele for usar perto pode ate funcionar bem pra poucos clientes ai ele vai aumentando com o tempo


Então essa é a minha preocupação rs. Para ele ter um melhor desempenho e testar o equipamento adequadamente não recomendei a Omni rs...  :Wink:

----------


## 1929

> Se você tiver um POP com 4 paineis de 90º com ePMP você pode usar apenas 2 canais para trabalhar os 360º. O ePMP permite que você diga para o AP quem está de frente e quem está de costas na torre e utilize em 2 AP's a mesma frequência.
> 
> Deu para entender ou ficou confuso? Se ficou me avisa.


Dois canais, e daí você diz que um AP está no canal X e o de costa para este também no canal X. ?
E nos outros dois canal Y.
Ou seja os que estão de costas no mesmo canal?

----------


## JonasMT

exato!

----------


## wala

Zuchi vc so usa nas torres epmp conectorizado com gps, mais diz uma coisa não sei quem falou não sei se foi vc mais se usar so um com gps e os outros na torre não precisa ser pois o que ta com gps ja ajuda os demais da celula que não são gps e isso.

----------


## Zucchi

> Dois canais, e daí você diz que um AP está no canal X e o de costa para este também no canal X. ?
> E nos outros dois canal Y.
> Ou seja os que estão de costas no mesmo canal?


Exatamente. Segue exemplo:

 




> Zuchi vc so usa nas torres epmp conectorizado com gps, mais diz uma coisa não sei quem falou não sei se foi vc mais se usar so um com gps e os outros na torre não precisa ser pois o que ta com gps ja ajuda os demais da celula que não são gps e isso.


Sim, no outro tópico eu havia comentado isso e fiquei de verificar como era que funcionava. Na realidade um provedor do Sul usa o modulo CMM dos Canopy (pois ele está migrando de Canopy para ePMP) e era este modulo que fazia esta função. Mas... investir em um modulo CMM acho que sai até mais salgado do que fazer com todos os rádios com GPS.

----------


## 1929

Zucchi , muito interessante este desenho mostrando a disposição dos rádios no pop e os canais.

Com 4 pops dá para usar 4 canais. Que economia de canais.... Com certeza se todos os provedores numa região aderissem a isso, iria ficar muito bom pois teria canal para todo mundo sem problemas de competição...

Agora ampliando um pouco mais o tema: como ele lida com os sinais provenientes de outros rádios que não os Cambium? Ele tem um bom sistema de filtragem no firmware? Especialmente depois que foi feita a transição do 802.11 para o protocolo padrão do ePMP1000. Pergunto isso porque o que entendi é que além de trabalhar melhor tem esta vantagem de configurar para um período de transição de protocolos.
Pois a coisa em 5.8 está ficando tão bagunçado que há locais onde não tem mais canal com baixa ocupação.

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi , muito interessante este desenho mostrando a disposição dos rádios no pop e os canais.
> 
> Com 4 pops dá para usar 4 canais. Que economia de canais.... Com certeza se todos os provedores numa região aderissem a isso, iria ficar muito bom pois teria canal para todo mundo sem problemas de competição...
> 
> Agora ampliando um pouco mais o tema: como ele lida com os sinais provenientes de outros rádios que não os Cambium? Ele tem um bom sistema de filtragem no firmware? Especialmente depois que foi feita a transição do 802.11 para o protocolo padrão do ePMP1000. Pergunto isso porque o que entendi é que além de trabalhar melhor tem esta vantagem de configurar para um período de transição de protocolos.
> Pois a coisa em 5.8 está ficando tão bagunçado que há locais onde não tem mais canal com baixa ocupação.


Então.. .vamos abrir um ponto a mais na nossa conversa rs.

Sim, ele permite operar em 802.11 mas...

Lembra do meu tópico sobre não conseguir desligar o NV2 na RB912? Não consegui testar o modo 802.11 no ePMP, agora não sei SE devido a RB912 ou se marquei bobeira em configurar alguma coisa no ePMP. Acredito piamente que seja na 912 pois nem as SXT eu conseguia conectar.

Quando você está utilizando o protocolo proprietário dele, radios UBNT, MK, Intelbras e etc NÃO enxergam o SSID da rede. Eles enxergam o uso da frequência mas não a sua rede, alias, é até uma questão de segurança. Até onde sei ele incomoda bastante os rádios 802.11 principalmente devido ao fato de que COM ou SEM trafego os ePMP estão sempre conversando. Já os 802.11 não fazem isso pois trabalham sob requisição (me corrija se eu estiver errado).

Aqui na minha cidade o pessoal usa sem dó nem piedade de 4.9 a 6.2. É uma zona. Tanto que, encontrei apenas 1 canal de 40mhz para usar e 2 canais de 20mhz para Backup. Se você colocar um ePMP do lado de um MK, UBNT, etc na mesma frequência verá que o ePMP leva vantagem sob os outros.

Existe também a possibilidade de você selecionar além do canal principal outros 2 canais. Se a coisa ficar insuportável ele automaticamente pode passar a trabalhar em outros canais sem que você se incomode com isso ou que os clientes desconectem.

Não sei se respondi sua pergunta e se ficou claro. Eu tinha aqui em algum lugar testes feitos dessa forma mas não encontrei  :Frown:  Vou ter de revirar minhas coisas de novo.

----------


## 1929

Achei tua citação anterior sobre a compatibilidade

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177397
====================
Pessoal, referente ao modo WIFI lançado na ultima Firmware do EPMP ele funciona realmente como comentamos.

Fiquei de postar a resposta da Adriana da Cambium que me respondeu hoje. Segue na integra:


*"Este último firmware permite que os rádios configurados como Cliente, operem no modo WiFi. Ou seja, se você tiver um AP, de outra marca, que opere no modo WiFi, você pode usar um rádio cliente do ePMP para fechar este enlace. A idéia é que os clientes migrem suas redes aos poucos, trocando os rádios clientes por ePMP e quando for o melhor momento fazer a troca do AP e ativar o modo proprietário e o sincronismo.*
* 
Só não vale o contrário, em um AP do ePMP, não é permitido o registro de clientes de outros fabricantes."*
=========

Era este o detalhe que não me lembrava... A transição tem que começar pelas CPEs nos clientes. Por último é que vai ativar o AP na torre.
Ou seja, as CPEs são compatíveis com 802.11.. O AP não é compatível com com os 802.11 dos clientes já instalados.

----------


## wala

Eu testei o epmp conectando ne um nanostation m5 em bancada so que tive que colocar o nome do ssid no epmp pois ele não achava a rede do nano o estranho e que demorou um pouco pro epmp conectar nanostation m5

----------


## 1929

> Eu testei o epmp conectando ne um nanostation m5 em bancada so que tive que colocar o nome do ssid no epmp pois ele não achava a rede do nano o estranho e que demorou um pouco pro epmp conectar nanostation m5


Detalhe interessante. Eu já vi isso acontecer com tp-link . Apesar de achar no site survey ele não gravava o ssid na estação. Dai escrevendo ele gravava. Deve ser mais ou menos isso. Mas é um detalhe pequeno.

E a demora para associar com o Nano, depois da primeira vez, continuou lento nas outras vezes?

----------


## Zucchi

> Achei tua citação anterior sobre a compatibilidade
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177397
> ====================
> Pessoal, referente ao modo WIFI lançado na ultima Firmware do EPMP ele funciona realmente como comentamos.
> 
> Fiquei de postar a resposta da Adriana da Cambium que me respondeu hoje. Segue na integra:
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, exatamente. No meu caso foi minha RB912 e certamente minha inaptidão em lidar com ela rs...




> Eu testei o epmp conectando ne um nanostation m5 em bancada so que tive que colocar o nome do ssid no epmp pois ele não achava a rede do nano o estranho e que demorou um pouco pro epmp conectar nanostation m5


Está certo, ele demora cerca de 1/2 minutos para fechar o enlace na primeira vez/cada vez que reinicia.

----------


## sombra

> Parafraseando o tópico do @*JonasMT* que montou o review do ePMP Conectorizado para Ponto a Ponto, decidi montar um nos mesmos moldes do dele porém para o cenário Ponto Multiponto. O tópico sobre o PTP com o conectorizado pode ser encontrado aqui: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179126 
> 
> @*wala* @*1929* @*jorgilson* @*Arthur Bernardes* @*tcftelecom* @*brunobelas* @*rubem* @*SantiagoMG* @*speedpc* @*Jadir* @*gabrielest* @*jcmaster85* e se eu esqueci mais alguém por favor me desculpe. 
> 
> Eu tive uma situação aqui em meu provedor que me forçou de uma vez por todas mexer em minha rede e passar por um trauma só. Fechei 3 pops e fiquei com 2. Logo, esses 2 como o potencial é bem maior, decidi por usar o ePMP e em um deles já fiz a mudança.
> 
> Equipamento utilizado:
> 
> 01 ePMP com GPS/Sync
> ...


Boa noite!

E como ficou os valores?

----------


## wala

Andei analisando e chutando um preço cada epmp com gps sai por volta de 1200 reais pra mais e uma basestation 17/90 de 600 a 700, vai sai por volta de 2mil cada conjunto desse e prar uma celula dessa sai por volta de 8mil reais por pop so as antenas e os epmp sem contar cabo roteadores nobreak etc,e nos clientes em media de 500 reais só o radio integrado epmp de 13 dbi,acaba saindo carinho a brincadeira. Agora se ele for bom em predio alto sem a necessidade de criar varias microcelulas compensa. Pois nesse caso iria cobrir uma area muito maior, reduzindo os custos sem necessidade de se criar varias celulas para fugir de interferencia e ter melhor desempenho.


Agora que eu vi no site ta quase 2mil reais cada epmp com gps e mais uma basestation 700 reais então cada pop desse vai sair 10800 so as antenas e os radio, nossa bem carinho esse com gps.
Isso so compensa por numa area da cidade que abrange grande porcentagem dela e esquecer micro celulas pois o custo e caro demais

----------


## Zucchi

> Boa noite!
> 
> E como ficou os valores?


Sombra, Boas  :Wink: 

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/epmp

----------


## Zucchi

> Andei analisando e chutando um preço cada epmp com gps sai por volta de 1200 reais pra mais e uma basestation 17/90 de 600 a 700, vai sai por volta de 2mil cada conjunto desse e prar uma celula dessa sai por volta de 8mil reais por pop so as antenas e os epmp sem contar cabo roteadores nobreak etc,e nos clientes em media de 500 reais só o radio integrado epmp de 13 dbi,acaba saindo carinho a brincadeira. Agora se ele for bom em predio alto sem a necessidade de criar varias microcelulas compensa. Pois nesse caso iria cobrir uma area muito maior, reduzindo os custos sem necessidade de se criar varias celulas para fugir de interferencia e ter melhor desempenho.
> 
> 
> Agora que eu vi no site ta quase 2mil reais cada epmp com gps e mais uma basestation 700 reais então cada pop desse vai sair 10800 so as antenas e os radio, nossa bem carinho esse com gps.
> Isso so compensa por numa area da cidade que abrange grande porcentagem dela e esquecer micro celulas pois o custo e caro demais


É salgado sim mas digamos que você monte uma celula de 4km nos 360º da sua torre...

120 CPE por setor. 4 setores 480 assinantes.

Ticket inicial (seu plano mais barato) R$ 59.90

R$ 28.560,00 nesse POP todo o mês. 

Sem você ter dor de cabeça e sendo TODOS no plano mais barato. 

Agora... se o provedor trabalha com ticket mais baixo que isso, ai eu digo que não dá mesmo. (o meu aqui é R$ 69.90 o mais em conta e R$ 89.90 o residencial mais caro).

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Eu sempre apoiei a ideia do antigo canopy motorola, antena de baixo ganho no ap, e alto ganho no cliente.

----------


## wala

> Eu sempre apoiei a ideia do antigo canopy motorola, antena de baixo ganho no ap, e alto ganho no cliente.


 Agora e o inverso no cambium antena de ganho alto no ap e no cliente de baixo ganho.

----------


## wala

Zuchi fica ruim usar epmp sem gps pra começar? E ve ai com o pessoal da cambium se e possivel usar um so com gps e os demais sem gps e se assim vai ajudar os demais sem gps, assim fica mais barato.

----------


## Zucchi

> Zuchi fica ruim usar epmp sem gps pra começar? E ve ai com o pessoal da cambium se e possivel usar um so com gps e os demais sem gps e se assim vai ajudar os demais sem gps, assim fica mais barato.


Olá Wala, para o cenário multiponto NÃO é recomendável iniciar sem o GPS. Você perde a função de sincronismo via GPS ou seja, vai perder o que o equipamento tem de melhor e de diferente. Quantos CPE's você terá neste setor?

Quanto a utilizar apenas 1 na rede com GPS e os demais sem, também não é possível sem que, você perca a sincronização GPS nos outros rádios. Você teria que instalar o modulo CMM muito utilizado na linha Canopy... e ele não custa nada barato. Alias da ultima vez que andei vendo os valores do modulo CMM, saia muito, muito mais caro além de complicar a sua instalação.

----------


## wala

> Olá Wala, para o cenário multiponto NÃO é recomendável iniciar sem o GPS. Você perde a função de sincronismo via GPS ou seja, vai perder o que o equipamento tem de melhor e de diferente. Quantos CPE's você terá neste setor?
> 
> Quanto a utilizar apenas 1 na rede com GPS e os demais sem, também não é possível sem que, você perca a sincronização GPS nos outros rádios. Você teria que instalar o modulo CMM muito utilizado na linha Canopy... e ele não custa nada barato. Alias da ultima vez que andei vendo os valores do modulo CMM, saia muito, muito mais caro além de complicar a sua instalação.


Aqui no provedor onde presto serviço eles tem varias torres com canopy CMM, seria compativel misturar os 2, canopy e cambium na mesma CMM ?

----------


## Zucchi

> Aqui no provedor onde presto serviço eles tem varias torres com canopy CMM, seria compativel misturar os 2, canopy e cambium na mesma CMM ?


Até onde li não existe problemas em usar o mesmo CMM para o Canopy e para o ePMP.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Zucchi, legal meu amigo parabéns pela ajuda aos amigos. Sem querer pedir muito você poderia mostrar uma foto como ficou ela lá no pop ?

Abraços

----------


## brunobelas

@*Zucchi* um dia vou ser rico que nem vc pra montar meu pop com ePMP =D

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi, legal meu amigo parabéns pela ajuda aos amigos. Sem querer pedir muito você poderia mostrar uma foto como ficou ela lá no pop ?
> 
> Abraços


É a única foto que ainda não tenho  :Frown: 
Como ele fica no topo de um edifico preciso ir lá para tirar a foto. Quando eu voltar lá tiro a foto e posto aqui.




> @*Zucchi* um dia vou ser rico que nem vc pra montar meu pop com ePMP =D


Que nada, isso ai se traduz em dor de cabeça zero e mais clientes  :Wink:

----------


## 1929

> Que nada, isso ai se traduz em dor de cabeça zero e mais clientes


Dor de cabeça "zero", sonho de todos e não tem preço.... faz tempo que reclamo de dor de cabeça primeiro com Ubnt e depois com MK.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

único problema é só o valor do cliente, que chega em torno de 500 reais....

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Zucchi essa antena titanium AM-V5G-Ti(http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...z-titanium-_JM) da UBNT trabalhando com ângulo de 90ª (a 20dbi) não ficaria melhor que a ac ?

Pensei em usar também a AM-5G20-90 usando o shield de inox da computech + o ePMP

Ou vocês indicam outra ? Estava pensando em trabalhar com 4 usando 90ª em cada.

Abraços

----------


## 1929

> único problema é só o valor do cliente, que chega em torno de 500 reais....


Pode ser, principalmente para quem está começando.

Mas eu vejo uma oportunidade para quem já cresceu no mercado. Já tem faturamento garantido. Daí abre um POP com estes equipamentos e substitui aos poucos os clientes próximos.
O equipamento que sai não será perdido. Pode ser "reciclado" em instalações em áreas mais carentes.
Ou seja, em lugar de continuar comprando o "tradicional" seja para novas instalações ou para reposição dos que queimam, já vai comprando CPEs novas Cambium.
Tem que olhar pelo lado do futuro. Amanhã ou depois vai ser inevitável partir para algo mais profissional

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> Pode ser, principalmente para quem está começando.
> 
> Mas eu vejo uma oportunidade para quem já cresceu no mercado. Já tem faturamento garantido. Daí abre um POP com estes equipamentos e substitui aos poucos os clientes próximos.
> O equipamento que sai não será perdido. Pode ser "reciclado" em instalações em áreas mais carentes.
> Ou seja, em lugar de continuar comprando o "tradicional" seja para novas instalações ou para reposição dos que queimam, já vai comprando CPEs novas Cambium.
> Tem que olhar pelo lado do futuro. Amanhã ou depois vai ser inevitável partir para algo mais profissional


O futuro já e a fibra, analisando os valores, vejo um custo muito alto para clientes residencias, aqui estou com uma torre com 8 painéis, 400 clientes, internet lenta, dor de cabeça sem fim, vejo essa solução como um paliativo para clientes mais exigentes, mas não como solução definitiva, provedores estão começando a utilizar esses rádios, segundo cálculos apresentados, o que se entende e que da para chegar a 500mb por painel, do mesmo jeito que alguns falam que da pra se chegar a 100mb com rocket, quero ver quando provedor estiver com 400 clientes em uma torre e vir dizer que e dor de cabeça zero, infelizmente sistemas a radio sempre vai ter dor de cabeça, talvez 10,20,30%, mas zero por cento e zero chance!

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi essa antena titanium AM-V5G-Ti(http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...z-titanium-_JM) da UBNT trabalhando com ângulo de 90ª (a 20dbi) não ficaria melhor que a ac ?
> 
> Pensei em usar também a AM-5G20-90 usando o shield de inox da computech + o ePMP
> 
> Ou vocês indicam outra ? Estava pensando em trabalhar com 4 usando 90ª em cada.
> 
> Abraços


As Antenas Setorias tanto da linha AC quanto da Airmax da UBNT sao muito bem construidas. As da Linha AC tem maior ganho em blindagem lateral.

As da linha Titanium tem blindagem lateral e traseira ate onde eu sei e o VSWR dela e o mesmo ou seja, so muda mesmo a blindagem e a possibilidade de regular o angulo de abertura setorial se eu nao estou engano. Se alguem tiver um conhecimento maior por favor me ajude.

Amanha vou pegar os datasheets e ler pois faz tempo que li os ds da linha titanium mas... Acho elas mais caras e com menor ganho. De qualquer maneira a diferenca de preco e ganho sao pequenas nas duas.

O ePMP mitiga sua propria auto interferência devido ao GPS ou seja, voce diz para o AP quem esta de frente e quem esta de costas para ele em sua torre. Assim nao vejo vantagem na blindagem total da antena ou mesmo naqueles famosos shield da strikewave que acho que devem ser os mesmo da computech. Fica pesado e dificil de instalar na sua torre. E uma dica: suportes ALGCOM para monta-los e ficar bem redondinho  :Wink: .

Faz muiiito tempo tambem que vi a linha da computech e nao me record o das espec delas de cabeca. Vc tsm o link facil ai ?

----------


## 1929

> O futuro já e a fibra,......
> 
> .....


Novamente, pode ser, pode ser.

O ideal seria a soma das duas tecnologias.

Não me esqueço do Steve Jobs que sonhava com um mundo wireless do mesmo modo que o Nicola Tesla.

Não me referi a este equipamento da Cambium ser uma solução definitiva, se o fiz retifico.
Esta geração Y que está aí usando e abusando de um smartphone, eles que tem uma facilidade tremenda de digitar com os dois polegares não estão dispostos a ficar presos a uma mesa, talvez a um notebook no colo, mas o que eles querem mesmo é sair para a rua e continuar conectados. E fixar um cliente a um só painel não será a realidade do futuro. O conceito de provedor vai ter que mudar.
As redes do futuro terão que suportar esta mobilidade.. Porque o 4G promete? porque o sujeito não vai ficar mais preso. Hoje não funciona em qualquuer lugar, mas amanha ou depois vai funcionar em todas as áreas mais densamente povoadas. E com uma grande vantagem por não estar limitadas a uma pequena região como é a cobertura de um pequeno provedor, ou estar limitado ao alcance de cabeamento. Cabeamento terá com certeza um grande peso, mas não será o único instrumento.

Veja, você está com 1 torre com 8 painéis. E Utilizando pelo que entendi, Rocket. E cada um num canal diferente. 8 canais.
Num setup como o Zucchi postou seria economizados 4 canais se forem utilizados os mesmos 8 canais. A ideia do wireless não é concentrar acessos, mas sim pulverizar pontos de acessos.
O 4G ainda não faz o que promete porque as operadoras não pulverizaram os pontos de acesso. Então juntando as duas tecnologias, cabeamento para backbone e uma parte dos acessos fixos e wireless robusto para acesso móvel é o que vai prevalecer daqui alguns anos.
Daí talvez este ePMP com protocolo proprietário não seja a solução para usar em 100% das situações. Mas poderá suprir uma parte das situações.
E tem outro complicador: nas pequenas cidades um provedor atende praticamente toda a cidade. Mas numa cidade um pouquinho maior isso muitas vezes já não acontece. O serviço está limitado a um ou alguns bairros. Como segurar um cliente móvel numa situação dessas?

Pelo que vejo, Mikrotik e Ubiquiti não serão os equipamentos que segurarão este rojão que vem por aí. Não com os que atualmente estão no mercado.

----------


## Zucchi

> O futuro já e a fibra, analisando os valores, vejo um custo muito alto para clientes residencias, aqui estou com uma torre com 8 painéis, 400 clientes, internet lenta, dor de cabeça sem fim, vejo essa solução como um paliativo para clientes mais exigentes, mas não como solução definitiva, provedores estão começando a utilizar esses rádios, segundo cálculos apresentados, o que se entende e que da para chegar a 500mb por painel, do mesmo jeito que alguns falam que da pra se chegar a 100mb com rocket, quero ver quando provedor estiver com 400 clientes em uma torre e vir dizer que e dor de cabeça zero, infelizmente sistemas a radio sempre vai ter dor de cabeça, talvez 10,20,30%, mas zero por cento e zero chance!


Então.... referente ao seu caso até te dei aquela opinião no outro tópico. No teu cenário ou você parte para uma solução profissional com sincronização por GPS ou não tem jeito. É um bola de neve que só vai aumentar. Você realmente tem muitos clientes e paineis em uma torre com um equipamento que NÃO foi desenhado para isso é por isso que você cita a "dor de cabeça sem fim"

Faça o teste em que lhe falei. Mude apenas 1 setor dos seus clientes. A fibra pode parecer em um momento mais vantagem, mas não vejo "vantagem" em implantar uma rede de fibra, pagar aluguel de poste todo o mês e etc, para oferecer MENOS que 50mbps para o cliente. Acho a estratégia da VIVO no Estado de São Paulo perfeita. Ela tem uma rede de fibra que é um sonho e o pacote BÁSICO é 50mbps e ponto final. Agora... passar uma rede de fibra para entregar 5, 10, 15 mb ou menos.... 

O ePMP você entraga 25mbps de down por 10 de up para o cliente e não paga aluguel de poste, fibra rompida, máquina de fusão, autorização da concessionária de energia e etc. A sua região tem mesmo necessidade de fibra?

O cidadão que fala que dá para chegar a 100mbps por Rocket não sabe o que diz. A começar que a porta dele é de 100mbps... como é que você consegue 100% de uma (ou qualquer) porta LAN? Com 80/90mbps de trafego ela já está perdendo pacotes.

Ahhh mas o DataSheet diz que é 150 Real TCP....

Ok... mas esquece que é AGREGADO. 75/75 TEÓRICO.

Como está o processamento dos seus radios? Eu mesmo considero colocar mais do que 50 ou 60 usuários em cima de cada Rocket um convite ao suicídio. Reclamações, perdas de clientes, telefone que não para. Tudo isso ai que você já deve estar passando e conhece bem.

Quando você diz que sistema a rádio vai dar dor de cabeça, eu afirmo CATEGORICAMENTE que é por que você utiliza o equipamento ERRADO. Sim, é errado e milhões de pessoas ao redor do mundo UTILIZAM errado. Fato é que Ubiquiti, Mikrotik, Intelbras, TP LINK, e outros radios "outdoor" utilizam um PROTOCOLO de uso INDOOR com especificações diferentes.

Novamente: 802.11 NÃO É PARA SER USADO OUT.

Ahhh ma todo mundo usa.

Sim... e todo mundo tem problemas (inclusive eu que estou substituindo toda a minha rede).

Funciona? Funciona... desde que você siga um conjunto de 1 milhão de opções, ajustes e mantenha os devidos limites. 

Rádio Outdoor é Cambium, Redline, AirSpan, Proxim, Alvarion...
Protocolos proprietários, desenhados para uso outdoor MESMO. Não 802.11

Eu bati cabeça do MESMO jeito que você. Alias, bati cabeça desde 2009 com isso pois na epoca o Canopy era uma fortuna. Com o lançamento do ePMP, 1 ano atrás quando coloquei a mão em um par deles eu te asseguro: Sofri quase 5 anos de besteira e afirmo por experiência própria que eu sei seu nervoso e até a sua revolta.

Faça o teste que eu estou lhe dizendo. Você tem muitos clientes, tem perspectiva de crescimento e o dinheiro está entrando. Sei também que é caro mas é uma questão de se profissionalizar e crescer ainda mais.

Compre os equipamentos, escolha 1 dia, pegue seus tecnicos, lance um comunicado educado para seus clientes e diga que você vai fazer alterações substancias em sua rede. De 1 ou 2mb a mais para cada um por isso. Eu tenho CERTEZA de que o sucesso será absoluto.

Eu fiz isso aqui e meu telefone nunca mais tocou. Alias, de 500 paus que pagava de telefone paguei mes passado 58 para vc ter uma ideia.  :Big Grin: !

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Então.... referente ao seu caso até te dei aquela opinião no outro tópico. No teu cenário ou você parte para uma solução profissional com sincronização por GPS ou não tem jeito. É um bola de neve que só vai aumentar. Você realmente tem muitos clientes e paineis em uma torre com um equipamento que NÃO foi desenhado para isso é por isso que você cita a "dor de cabeça sem fim"
> 
> Faça o teste em que lhe falei. Mude apenas 1 setor dos seus clientes. A fibra pode parecer em um momento mais vantagem, mas não vejo "vantagem" em implantar uma rede de fibra, pagar aluguel de poste todo o mês e etc, para oferecer MENOS que 50mbps para o cliente. Acho a estratégia da VIVO no Estado de São Paulo perfeita. Ela tem uma rede de fibra que é um sonho e o pacote BÁSICO é 50mbps e ponto final. Agora... passar uma rede de fibra para entregar 5, 10, 15 mb ou menos.... 
> 
> O ePMP você entraga 25mbps de down por 10 de up para o cliente e não paga aluguel de poste, fibra rompida, máquina de fusão, autorização da concessionária de energia e etc. A sua região tem mesmo necessidade de fibra?
> 
> O cidadão que fala que dá para chegar a 100mbps por Rocket não sabe o que diz. A começar que a porta dele é de 100mbps... como é que você consegue 100% de uma (ou qualquer) porta LAN? Com 80/90mbps de trafego ela já está perdendo pacotes.
> 
> Ahhh mas o DataSheet diz que é 150 Real TCP....
> ...


Como você faz ai para colocar esse rádio no cliente ? comodato ou repassa pra ele ?
Não tem muito choro do cliente devido o valor i tal ?

Só uma dúvida, aquela antena AC que você me falou trabalha com 60º, para cobrir uma área usando o cambium para cobrir os 360 teria que usar 6 kit's ?

Abraços

----------


## Zucchi

> Como você faz ai para colocar esse rádio no cliente ? comodato ou repassa pra ele ?
> Não tem muito choro do cliente devido o valor i tal ?
> 
> Só uma dúvida, aquela antena AC que você me falou trabalha com 60º, para cobrir uma área usando o cambium para cobrir os 360 teria que usar 6 kit's ?
> 
> Abraços


Todos os meus equipamentos cliente são comodato. Tanto o CPE que vai lá no telhado quanto o Acess Point da casa dele. Cancelou eu vou lá e retiro tudo.

Se o cliente quiser outro modelo de Acess Point para casa dele, comprando comigo eu instalo. Comprando com outro ele paga a visita para instalar para ele ou ele mesmo se vira (eu passo o usuário e senha do pppoe caso eles me solicitem).

Quanto a pergunta da antena/setor sim, está correto. Cada "setor" necessita de um rádio/AP. Seriam 6 Kits.

----------


## Zucchi

Eu concordo em absoluto com o @*1929*, alias...

Vou até um pouquinho mais além. De 1 ano e pouco para cá o forum está com diversos topicos meus abertos solicitando ajuda para diversos problemas que tive com equipamentos Mikrotik e Ubiquiti. A maioria das situações era bug, versão de firmware, determinada coisa que não podia usar assim ou assado e etc...

Desses anos todos tomando paulada se alguém me perguntasse HOJE qual seria a estrutura que eu montaria, baseado na minha experiência ela seria a seguinte:

*Para Ponto Multi Ponto:*

ePMP 1000 GPS como AP e ePMP 1000 CPE nos clientes. Celula de no MÁXIMO 4 ou 5k.

É o MÍNIMO hoje. A melhor relação custo x beneficio é Cambium. Depois disso tem outras marcas muito parrudas e excelente, porém, você vai gastar o triplo ou mais. 

*Para Ponto-a-Ponto:*

SXT AC para PTP até 2km *no MÁXIMO* e se precisar de até 60/60mbps.

RB912OUT para PTP acima de 60mbps de necessidade e acima dos 2km. (pode até soar um exagero mas é como eu faria).

UBNT Rocket AC. Tem cases muito bacanas de PTP com eles aqui no Brasil e la fora. Eu gostaria muito MESMO de colocar a mão em um par desses e realizar o teste pois parece bem promissor se você esquecer os travamentos atuais por uma firmware mal construida.

Acima dos 40/50km. Rádio Digital e ponto final. Pode escolher: Huawei, Cambium, Ericsson...

*Antena para Ponto Multi Ponto*

Qualquer uma das setoriais da Ubiquiti desde que sejam de 90º para menos. Nada de 120º. Se puder comprar as da Linha AC então melhor ainda. São a melhor relação custo beneficio e bem construidas. Tem o melhor VSWR também. Atentar-se ao fato da sua densidade de clientes ao redor do POP para dimensionar a quantidade e a configuração de abertura dos seus painéis no caso da linha AC/Titanium de Antenas. 

Antena Omni? *NUNCA.*

*Antenas Ponto a Ponto:*

ALGCOM e ponto final. O resto é chamado de resto mesmo e não adianta inventar moda.

*Rack para acomodação de equipamento:*

Esquece os famosos quadros de comando frequentemente instalados.

Rack Outdoor é DKL TELECOM. (Tem outras marcas muito boas como Huawei, Woben, (esqueci como escreve essa) e etc mas a melhor relação custo x beneficio é DKL)
*OBS:* Eles estão lançando uma linha de racks menores com valores mais baixos mas com a mesma qualidade que a marca trabalha. Devem estar no mercado em algumas semanas. 
*
Como CORE:*

A linha CCR da Mikrotik desde que, acima da versão 6.22 de firmware ou uma RB1100 AHX2. 

Nos POPs EdgeRouter e/ou EdgeSwitch. Nada de patch panel, rb XXX, fontezinha A ou B e etc.
*
Fonte de alimentação:

*É um dos itens mais importantes e que proporciona sua paz ou não, que evita que você terá muita dor de cabeça ou muito prejuízo. É o item que vai permitir você dormir tranquilo e viajar no final de semana.

www.xps.com.br - esqueça o resto. Sério.

*Cabos:
*
Para instalação nas torres (sim, aquele cabo que vai subir).

*1º Lugar:* FURUKAWA BLINDADO OUTDOOR e/ou TELCON
*2º Lugar:* Não existe segunda opção decente.

*Clientes:

1º Lugar:* Furukawa BLINDADO OUTDOOR e/ou TELCON

*2: Lugar:* LAN EXPERT OUTDOOR

Como eu sei que é um cabo CARO, recomendo a linha da *LAN EXPERT OUTDOOR*. Sim, aquele pretinho da caixa branca. Ele é fácil de trabalhar, MUITO resistente ao tempo e tenho instalações a mais de 1 ano com ele sem problemas nenhum. Para o CLIENTE eu só estou usando estes.

Alguém ai pode querer falar do HÉRCULES da Lan Expert. Eu não gostei por dois motivos:

Primeiro que é um cabo dificílimo de trabalhar. Ele enrosca, torce, range, lati e mia e segundo que das 2 bobinas que comprei para testes as DUAS vieram com defeito e eu tive que refazer toda a instalação e tomei o maior prejuízo. Foram 2 dias de técnico adicional + cabos, conectores e etc. Ele é um cabo para ser utilizado em posteamento, porém, essa modinha só existe em país subdesenvolvido. Nunca mais quero ver esse cabo na minha frente.

Outros cabos? Lixo. São cabos para instalação de câmeras, varal, ou algo do tipo, menos para transmissão de dados. 

*Conectores:*

*1º Lugar:* Furukawa/AMP
*2: Lugar:* GTS Network (sim, da Lan Expert).

Essa é a minha receita de bolo. Foram ANOS tomando prejuízo, pedindo ajuda, não dormindo e jogando dinheiro no lixo. Um monte, assim como TODOS nós aqui já o fizemos.

Muita gente vai ler minha recomendação acima e vai me xingar. Ou vai dizer que tenho muita grana para gastar (e eu não tenho, eu divido o almoço para comprar o jantar) ou vai dizer que eu sou louco. Que essas recomendações para quem estão começando é um absurdo.

*Então eu digo:* Não comece. Arrume outra coisa para fazer ou então, escolha alguns dos itens que estou recomendando e trabalhe com eles inicialmente. Espere mais tempo para começar, junte o dinheiro primeiro e só então DEPOIS, invista de verdade e saia arrebentando de ganhar dinheiro, porém, com qualidade, com custo operacional baixo, com reclamação de cliente inexistente ou bem próxima a zero. Seja caprichoso nas suas instalações e você NUNCA mais vai ter que pisar no mesmo lugar. Isso no fim das contas se traduz em menos horas trabalhadas, menos técnicos, menos dor de cabeça é claro, MAIS dinheiro no bolso.

Faço até uma relação:

Se você não tem dinheiro para tomar aquela sua cerveja de 10 reais, vai tomar aquela de 1 real que é ruim? É claro que não. No minimo você vai comprar a de 5 reais para ter ao menos um pequeno prazer. 

Se você quer comprar um carro mas não tem dinheiro para a famosa BMW mas também não quer o chevetão 76 o que você faz? É melhor ainda comprar o popular novinho com 3 anos de garantia do que o completão com 20 anos de uso. 

A mesma relação faço para as escolhas dos equipamentos. Não ADIANTA ir no mais barato. UBNT, MK, Intelbras vende SÓ por que é mais barato. A qualidade mesmo... nunca existiu. E só estudar e perceber a diferença.

A Mikrotik até hoje não tem 1 funcionário no Brasil. Não adequou 1 tomada ao nosso padrão de energia.

----------


## JonasMT

Discordo em alguns pontos.

Antena:
- aonde nao tem interferencia qualquer antena aberta vai bem "eu tenho 46km passando 120tcp com rb912 "teste de banda" com cliente em cima ja nao sei

- Cabo de rede
- nexan,telcon e mpt estao mesmo nivel da furukawa e custao bem menos

Fonte de alimentaçao
- Uso com controlador solar + fonte a mais de UM ano nao sei oq é voltar naquele pop

Sobre rack voce tem razao, mas os preço da DKL nao tem condiçao um rack 10u voce compra um shelter usado e po UM SHELTER com espaço de sobra.

Estou começando a migras os quadro de comando para rack e orcei womer,dkl e ccn. A qualidade nao tem o que discutir dkl na cabeça o problema é valor. Se voce tiver mais informaçao sobre esses rack mais em conta eu agradeço e posso até aguardar mais alguns dias para comprar os meus!

edit:
- conector tbm tem shoplus e blindado temos da ubnt que sao otimos.

Quanto a rede com ubnt,mk tudo depende do cenario. Aqui na cidade nao tem poluiçao, minhas instalaçoes nunca com sinal acima de -68 estou chegando nos 400 cliente trabalho SOZINHO para reparo,instalaçao e chamados.

Entao parceiro nao vamos generalizar. Pois muito foi falado desse epmp para ptp, sobre trabalhar bem com interferencia e blabla. Mas mesmo em um ambiente limpo como aqui na regiao ele só foi bem até 24km "aonde pode se usar ePTP 40mhz" acima disso ta no outro topico.

Eu espero de coraçao que voce volte daqui uns meses com essa celula cheia, passando seus 140mb por setor.

Mas novamente, pq provedor em sua grande maioria vai gastar esse caminhao de dinheiro se grande maioria ainda vende no maximo 1mb "eu mesmo meu plano maximo 1mb" pois link custa uma lapada e busco a 200km.

Entao parceiro te adimiro muito, mas nao é agora voce usa ePMP que o resto é lixo. Cada cenario é um cenario

----------


## Zucchi

> Discordo em alguns pontos.
> 
> Antena:
> - aonde nao tem interferencia qualquer antena aberta vai bem "eu tenho 46km passando 120tcp com rb912 "teste de banda" com cliente em cima ja nao sei
> 
> - Cabo de rede
> - nexan,telcon e mpt estao mesmo nivel da furukawa e custao bem menos
> 
> Fonte de alimentaçao
> ...


Opa Jonas, vamos por partes.

POP com painel solar e controlador realmente é outro nivel e funciona MUITO bem mesmo. Eu não citei sobre por 2 motivos:

Eu mesmo nunca instalei mas já usei. Problemas zero também.
A grande maioria das pessoas ainda tem N duvidas sobre como usar e instalar paineis solares. Para não complicar não falei nada mas é uma excelente alternativa mesmo.

Minha relação era entre as fontes "populares do mercado" rs!

Quanto a distancia funciona sim. Desde que você tenha o capricho no alinhamento e nas antenas. Por isso citei acima dos 40/50km.

DKL é salgado sim mas estão chegando com racks de 19U por R$ 1.100,00/1.200,00 se não me engano. Está em fase final de produção até onde sei. Espera mais uns 20 dias que estão estourando já.

OBS: Quanto aos cabos vou editar e colocar a Telcon que eu esqueci e realmente são muito bons!

----------


## Zucchi

Pessoal, a quem interessar possa WEBMINAR da Cambium Networks sobre:


*Configurações básicas para sistemas PTP e PMP*


Dia 8 de Maio de 2015 das 15:00 as 16:00

Link para o registro: ap2.io/f6oq7 ou https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/reg...78195464689921

Em portugues.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Eu concordo em absoluto com o @*1929*, alias...
> 
> Vou até um pouquinho mais além. De 1 ano e pouco para cá o forum está com diversos topicos meus abertos solicitando ajuda para diversos problemas que tive com equipamentos Mikrotik e Ubiquiti. A maioria das situações era bug, versão de firmware, determinada coisa que não podia usar assim ou assado e etc...
> 
> Desses anos todos tomando paulada se alguém me perguntasse HOJE qual seria a estrutura que eu montaria, baseado na minha experiência ela seria a seguinte:
> 
> *Para Ponto Multi Ponto:*
> 
> ePMP 1000 GPS como AP e ePMP 1000 CPE nos clientes. Celula de no MÁXIMO 4 ou 5k.
> ...


Opa aprendi um bocado agora ehehhe value irmão, agora no pop principal onde tem a RB1100 AHX2 é necessário por um EdgeRouter e/ou EdgeSwitch (Já tenho uma RB1100 AHX2, patch panel poe giga da volt, fonte rack nobreak da volt 24v 20a) Lembrando que vou usar de 4 a 6 antenas para cobrir 360º.

Você sabe onde vende essas antenas algcom na internet ?

Deixa vê se entendi no site da connectivitatelecom - http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs tem um kit com 2 Antenas eForce 110 e 2 epmp por 1.393,28 seria isso mesmo ? (Essas antenas vale apena por o radome shield ?

Quero fazer um PTP para receber o link principal do provedor com 5km para 30 mb

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> Eu concordo em absoluto com o @*1929*, alias...
> 
> Vou até um pouquinho mais além. De 1 ano e pouco para cá o forum está com diversos topicos meus abertos solicitando ajuda para diversos problemas que tive com equipamentos Mikrotik e Ubiquiti. A maioria das situações era bug, versão de firmware, determinada coisa que não podia usar assim ou assado e etc...
> 
> Desses anos todos tomando paulada se alguém me perguntasse HOJE qual seria a estrutura que eu montaria, baseado na minha experiência ela seria a seguinte:
> 
> *Para Ponto Multi Ponto:*
> 
> ePMP 1000 GPS como AP e ePMP 1000 CPE nos clientes. Celula de no MÁXIMO 4 ou 5k.
> ...


Concordo 90% contigo, rocket ac uso, aprovo 100%, cabo para cliente uso o gts, com o rj certo nao da problema nunca, uso telcon nas torres (pra mim o melhor), ferramentas somente as melhores, enfim, estou tentando trabalhar so com o que a de melhor, aprendemos com o dia a dia, mas nem todos tem grana para começar com o melhor ou nao sabem o que e melhor, e dificil fazer um investimento de 3k para uma celula + 100 cpe x 500,00 = 50k e talvez descobrir que na pratica o painel nao passa 50megas, vou acompanhar seu trabalho e de outros colegas para ver como se porta esse equipamento, e saber se realmente e isso mesmo, estou acompanhando o topico do nosso colega jonas onde o mesmo acreditou que o ptp desse fabricante seria uma soluçao e agora esta com uma dor de cabeça, torço para que sua celula de certo, vc so esqueceu de falar qual gerenciador esta usando. Abraços!

----------


## Zucchi

> Opa aprendi um bocado agora ehehhe value irmão, agora no pop principal onde tem a RB1100 AHX2 é necessário por um EdgeRouter e/ou EdgeSwitch (Já tenho uma RB1100 AHX2, patch panel poe giga da volt, fonte rack nobreak da volt 24v 20a) Lembrando que vou usar de 4 a 6 antenas para cobrir 360º.
> 
> Você sabe onde vende essas antenas algcom na internet ?
> 
> Deixa vê se entendi no site da connectivitatelecom - http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-25dbi-200mpbs tem um kit com 2 Antenas eForce 110 e 2 epmp por 1.393,28 seria isso mesmo ? (Essas antenas vale apena por o radome shield ?
> 
> Quero fazer um PTP para receber o link principal do provedor com 5km para 30 mb


Você tem uma RB1100 AHX2 como CORE ou tem ela no seu POP ou quando você diz POP principal ela é os dois ?
Se você tem ela no POP principal não precisa usar o Edge Router ou Switch neste momento se tudo estiver ligado direto nela.

Como você já alimenta com o Patch eu diria para no futuro tirar Patch e ai sim lugar tudo em um Edge Switch ou ToughSwith. (se bem que usei muitos anos Patch Panel tbem e não considero de todo errado. O problema é só quando ele entra em curto e frita tudo junto).

Quando ao Kit com 2 Antenas sim, é isso mesmo. A diferença é que esse kit vem com rádios Conectorizados SEM o GPS (o GPS é recomendado mais no multi ponto). Como vc precisa de 30MB e para esta distancia ele vai fazer com o pé nas costas.

As antenas eForce 110 não tem radome, porém, se você quiser pode comprar apenas o rádio conectorizado abaixo e instalar em um ALGCOM de 22dbi blindada sem problemas.

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-conectorizado

Quanto as Antenas da ALCOM:

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/radome-shield-




> Concordo 90% contigo, rocket ac uso, aprovo 100%, cabo para cliente uso o gts, com o rj certo nao da problema nunca, uso telcon nas torres (pra mim o melhor), ferramentas somente as melhores, enfim, estou tentando trabalhar so com o que a de melhor, aprendemos com o dia a dia, mas nem todos tem grana para começar com o melhor ou nao sabem o que e melhor, e dificil fazer um investimento de 3k para uma celula + 100 cpe x 500,00 = 50k e talvez descobrir que na pratica o painel nao passa 50megas, vou acompanhar seu trabalho e de outros colegas para ver como se porta esse equipamento, e saber se realmente e isso mesmo, estou acompanhando o topico do nosso colega jonas onde o mesmo acreditou que o ptp desse fabricante seria uma soluçao e agora esta com uma dor de cabeça, torço para que sua celula de certo, vc so esqueceu de falar qual gerenciador esta usando. Abraços!


O Jonas acertou os rádios em um PTP menor e até relatou lá no topico. Existem diversos cases no forum da Cambium muito positivos com ele sendo usado em PTP. Eu também não sei apesar de todas as nossas tentativas o que foi que houve no PTP principal que ele precisava que ficou tão ruim mesmo, mas acabou sendo a exceção.

Gerenciador que você diz o sistema do meu provedor? 

Uso hoje o WebMikrotik. Me atende bem e não tive problemas até hoje, mas creio que o sistema é mais uma questão de necessidade de cada provedor, gosto e bolso rs! Tem sistemas sensacionais no mercado.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Você tem uma RB1100 AHX2 como CORE ou tem ela no seu POP ou quando você diz POP principal ela é os dois ?
> Se você tem ela no POP principal não precisa usar o Edge Router ou Switch neste momento se tudo estiver ligado direto nela.
> 
> Como você já alimenta com o Patch eu diria para no futuro tirar Patch e ai sim lugar tudo em um Edge Switch ou ToughSwith. (se bem que usei muitos anos Patch Panel tbem e não considero de todo errado. O problema é só quando ele entra em curto e frita tudo junto).
> 
> Quando ao Kit com 2 Antenas sim, é isso mesmo. A diferença é que esse kit vem com rádios Conectorizados SEM o GPS (o GPS é recomendado mais no multi ponto). Como vc precisa de 30MB e para esta distancia ele vai fazer com o pé nas costas.
> 
> As antenas eForce 110 não tem radome, porém, se você quiser pode comprar apenas o rádio conectorizado abaixo e instalar em um ALGCOM de 22dbi blindada sem problemas.
> 
> ...


É a rb fica na antena principal, no qual seria usada para concentrador e onde recebe o link.

Alguma dica?

----------


## Zucchi

> É a rb fica na antena principal, no qual seria usada para concentrador e onde recebe o link.
> 
> Alguma dica?


A sua RB1100 está no mesmo local não está? Caso sim vc pode ligar direto mesmo em um primeiro momento. Se não, pelo menos uma RB450G no "pé da torre".

----------


## selmocosta

> A sua RB1100 está no mesmo local não está? Caso sim vc pode ligar direto mesmo em um primeiro momento. Se não, pelo menos uma RB450G no "pé da torre".



@*Zucchi , atualmente uso aqui na minha rede, base station com rocket m5, vi esse equipamento (*http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...1000-integrado) gostaria de saber se funciona bem, e quantos clientes silmultaneos consigo colocar nele, tenho clientes de 1M, 2M e 3M.

----------


## 1929

> @*Zucchi , atualmente uso aqui na minha rede, base station com rocket m5, vi esse equipamento (*http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...1000-integrado) gostaria de saber se funciona bem, e quantos clientes silmultaneos consigo colocar nele, tenho clientes de 1M, 2M e 3M.


Este seria para clientes

Para uso como AP este seria o indicado, dentro da linha epmp... com GPS. http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...0-sync-com-gps

Se for para usar sem gps como AP, ai seria este: http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-conectorizado

----------


## selmocosta

> Este seria para clientes
> 
> Para uso como AP este seria o indicado, dentro da linha epmp... com GPS. http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...0-sync-com-gps
> 
> Se for para usar sem gps como AP, ai seria este: http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-conectorizado



mas qual a diferença dele com GPS e sem GPS, essa linha da ePMP eu não conhecia.

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi , atualmente uso aqui na minha rede, base station com rocket m5, vi esse equipamento (*http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...1000-integrado) gostaria de saber se funciona bem, e quantos clientes silmultaneos consigo colocar nele, tenho clientes de 1M, 2M e 3M.


Selmo, para uso dele como AP no lugar do teu rocket e no cenário MULTIPONTO o correto é utilizar o modelo com* GPS:*

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...0-sync-com-gps

O modelo Conectorizado ( http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...-conectorizado ) é recomendado quando você precisa de um Ponto a Ponto passando pouco mais de 100/140mbps AGREGADO ou para um multiponto com poucos clientes de baixa banda.




> mas qual a diferença dele com GPS e sem GPS, essa linha da ePMP eu não conhecia.


O modelo com GPS sincroniza cada transmissão dos seus clientes via CLOCK GPS, ou seja, diferente do Rocket que usa o protocolo TDMA (quando o Airmax está ativado) o ePMP usa o GPS que é infinitamente mais preciso. Ele também trata cada CPE (cliente) como se fosse um ponto a ponto ou seja, trata cada cliente seu de forma individual.

Este tipo de tratamento faz com que se eventualmente 1 cliente estiver MAL instalado toda a sua rede NÃO perca desempenho igual acontece com UBNT ou Mk por exemplo.

Quanto a quantidade de clientes ele aceita até 120 CPE por setor sem degradação de desempenho.

----------


## selmocosta

entendi, mas tipo assim, tenho uma rede ja montada, clientes com nanostation, tenho que trocar todos para epmp, ou consigo usar as nanos nos clientes pra connectar ao epmp?

----------


## Zucchi

> entendi, mas tipo assim, tenho uma rede ja montada, clientes com nanostation, tenho que trocar todos para epmp, ou consigo usar as nanos nos clientes pra connectar ao epmp?


Você pode usar as Nano enquanto migra toda a sua rede para ePMP, porém, até migrar não vai conseguir tirar o melhor dos mundos de nenhum dos dois equipamentos - Ubiquiti ou ePMP.

A dica é sempre:

Ubiquiti com Ubiquiti (airmax ligado)
Mikrotik com Mikrotik (NV2 ligado)
Cambium com Cambium (sincronização por GPS).

Qualquer rede mista que você montar você não terá bom desempenho.

----------


## 1929

Então a migração fica assim. Destivar airmax ou nv2 em caso de uso.
Deixar só em 802.11

Dai ir susbtituindo os clientes por CPE Cambium. Por último instalar os Cambium AP com GPS nas torres.

Foi isso que entendi num outro post seu Zucchi. Me lembro que quando surgu a dúvida voce consultou a Conectiva.

É isso aí mesmo Zucchi?

----------


## Zucchi

> Então a migração fica assim. Destivar airmax ou nv2 em caso de uso.
> Deixar só em 802.11
> 
> Dai ir susbtituindo os clientes por CPE Cambium. Por último instalar os Cambium AP com GPS nas torres.
> 
> Foi isso que entendi num outro post seu Zucchi. Me lembro que quando surgu a dúvida voce consultou a Conectiva.
> 
> É isso aí mesmo Zucchi?


É isso mesmo. Alias deste jeito é o mais fácil de se fazer pois quando você trocar o AP, é só ativar a sincronização por GPS e o TDD.

----------


## selmocosta

o que penso é o seguinte: atualmente tenho uma rede estavel com basestation e rocket m5, rb 2011, e mk-auth, tenho clientes com planos de 1M, 2M e 3M, clientes mais longe estao a 4 km da torre, ping do cliente até o provedor que me fornece o link de 3 á 10 ms, ping pra um servidor externo varia entre 30 e 50 ms, graças a Deus até hj nao to tendo problema algum com minha rede, 2 anos no ramo, clientes satisfeitos, tudo a mil maravilhas, porem a demanda esta aumentando, concorrencia chegando, pretendo aumentar a velocidade dos meus clientes, nao sei o quanto meus rocket suportam e achei o epmp uma otima alternativa, porem o preço dos equipamentos ta muito alto, visto que o o cliente aqui nao paga nada pelo kit de instalação, todos os equipamentos ficam emprestados ao cliente, quero uma solução viavel, onde eu possa fornecer em media 5M para cada cliente, cerca de 300 clientes, e minha rede possa continuar estavel.

----------


## wala

Qualidade tem que por a mão no bolsa ou monta uma celula em paralelo com epmp e vai fornecendo os links mais alto nele e a outra rede vai deixando como esta ou começa a cabear.

----------


## selmocosta

> Qualidade tem que por a mão no bolsa ou monta uma celula em paralelo com epmp e vai fornecendo os links mais alto nele e a outra rede vai deixando como esta ou começa a cabear.


o problema não ta em montar as celulas, e sim no equipamento para o cliente, que vai sair tudo do meu bolso, pensa ai, se para cada cliente eu gastar 400 R$ com equipamento, a cada 10 clientes vai ser 4 mil, vo morrer pagando equipamento rsrs, quanto ao cabeamento to planejando, mas aqui na minha região não é tao simples, é preciso apresentar um projeto para a compnhia de eletrecidade, ja estamos vendo isso, mas as vezes esses projetos levam mais de um ano pra ser liberado, pelo que vejo, no momento a solução mais viavel é aguardar a aprovação do projeto.

----------


## wala

> o problema não ta em montar as celulas, e sim no equipamento para o cliente, que vai sair tudo do meu bolso, pensa ai, se para cada cliente eu gastar 400 R$ com equipamento, a cada 10 clientes vai ser 4 mil, vo morrer pagando equipamento rsrs, quanto ao cabeamento to planejando, mas aqui na minha região não é tao simples, é preciso apresentar um projeto para a compnhia de eletrecidade, ja estamos vendo isso, mas as vezes esses projetos levam mais de um ano pra ser liberado, pelo que vejo, no momento a solução mais viavel é aguardar a aprovação do projeto.


Pois é caro mesmo so pra montar uma celula desse epmp vai uns 10 mil as antenas e os radios, seria viavel vc colocar so os clientes com planos grande ai o retorno do equipamento no cliente viria em uns 3 a 4 meses

----------


## Zucchi

> o que penso é o seguinte: atualmente tenho uma rede estavel com basestation e rocket m5, rb 2011, e mk-auth, tenho clientes com planos de 1M, 2M e 3M, clientes mais longe estao a 4 km da torre, ping do cliente até o provedor que me fornece o link de 3 á 10 ms, ping pra um servidor externo varia entre 30 e 50 ms, graças a Deus até hj nao to tendo problema algum com minha rede, 2 anos no ramo, clientes satisfeitos, tudo a mil maravilhas, porem a demanda esta aumentando, concorrencia chegando, pretendo aumentar a velocidade dos meus clientes, nao sei o quanto meus rocket suportam e achei o epmp uma otima alternativa, porem o preço dos equipamentos ta muito alto, visto que o o cliente aqui nao paga nada pelo kit de instalação, todos os equipamentos ficam emprestados ao cliente, quero uma solução viavel, onde eu possa fornecer em media 5M para cada cliente, cerca de 300 clientes, e minha rede possa continuar estavel.


Na minha opinião o ePMP é a melhor relação custo x beneficio que existe. UBNT e MK não é feito para outdoor. É uma adaptação a um custo barato sem que tenha que fazer aquele monte de "gambi" de antigamente quando começaram os provedores sem fio mesmo com antenas de grade. 

Acima dele tem equipamentos excelentes mas os valores são proibitivos. CPE de R$ 1.200,00. Tem Redline, AirSpan, etc. Essas empresas nem para provedor vendem. Estação Base que custa 30 mil dólares. É padrão de operadora mesmo.

A sugestão do Wala é ótima. Montar paineis para planos maiores e ir migrando a rede aos poucos. Aqui ofereço planos de 25 de down por 5 de up a R$ 89.90.




> Qualidade tem que por a mão no bolsa ou monta uma celula em paralelo com epmp e vai fornecendo os links mais alto nele e a outra rede vai deixando como esta ou começa a cabear.


Excelente ideia!

----------


## JonasMT

@*Zucchi* meio off topico, mas recebi a 2d cotaçao da dkl um rack mais ou menos nesse valor que cito 1.100,00 porem ao adicionar bandeja,tranca chega nos 1.400,00 a 1.500,00 dinovo =/

Liguei e perguntei sobra possivel lançamento de uma linha mais economica e fui disconversado =/

----------


## Zucchi

> @*Zucchi* meio off topico, mas recebi a 2d cotaçao da dkl um rack mais ou menos nesse valor que cito 1.100,00 porem ao adicionar bandeja,tranca chega nos 1.400,00 a 1.500,00 dinovo =/
> 
> Liguei e perguntei sobra possivel lançamento de uma linha mais economica e fui disconversado =/


Te respondi por MP pq é segredo de estado  :Wink:

----------


## Zucchi

Pessoal, up no topico - Atualização da quantidade de CPE e informações no meu primeiro post lá em cima.

Adicionado do topico original mais 04 CPE's, ou seja, com 08 CPE's neste momento.

Banda dos clientes se mantem. 25 de down por 5 de up. Testes feitos com os outros clientes navegando simultaneamente.

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal, up no topico - Atualização da quantidade de CPE e informações no meu primeiro post lá em cima.
> 
> Adicionado do topico original mais 04 CPE's, ou seja, com 08 CPE's neste momento.
> 
> Banda dos clientes se mantem. 25 de down por 5 de up. Testes feitos com os outros clientes navegando simultaneamente.


Boa notícia Zucchi... e me diga uma coisa, ainda continua no modo de compatibilidade do 802.11?

----------


## Zucchi

> Boa notícia Zucchi... e me diga uma coisa, ainda continua no modo de compatibilidade do 802.11?


Agora não mais, ele esta operando no modo TDD e consequentemente no protocolo proprietário. Agora 100% da rede é ePMP.

----------


## Zucchi

Pessoal, topico atualizado. Mais CPEs adicionados e trocado a BaseStation de 17 dbi para 22dbi.

----------


## LinkDedicado-BRASIL

> Pessoal, topico atualizado. Mais CPEs adicionados e trocado a BaseStation de 17 dbi para 22dbi.


Zucchi tem Painel 17 e 20dbi para o ePMP.



Anderson

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi tem Painel 17 e 20dbi para o ePMP.
> 
> Anderson


Homologado no Brasil da linha ePMP ainda não. O que se faz é usar a antena do PMP450 (Cambium) + Suporte para ePMP. ( http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...acket-for-epmp ) ou... BaseStation AC Ubiquiti + http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...acket-for-epmp

----------


## FMANDU

> Pessoal, topico atualizado. Mais CPEs adicionados e trocado a BaseStation de 17 dbi para 22dbi.


Hoje qual o trafego no AP em horário de pico?
Seus clientes usam pouca banda? Pois 19 clientes a 25M da 475M, mesmo que so metade esteja usando ja da mais que 200M que é o trafego máximo do ap.
@*Zucchi* so uma pergunta, mas não precisa responder caso seja dados sigilosos da empresa. Quanto você cobra nesses planos de 25M? Entrega cpe e roteador em comodato? É bairro que classe media/alta ?

----------


## Zucchi

> Hoje qual o trafego no AP em horário de pico?
> Seus clientes usam pouca banda? Pois 19 clientes a 25M da 475M, mesmo que so metade esteja usando ja da mais que 200M que é o trafego máximo do ap.
> @*Zucchi* so uma pergunta, mas não precisa responder caso seja dados sigilosos da empresa. Quanto você cobra nesses planos de 25M? Entrega cpe e roteador em comodato? É bairro que classe media/alta ?


Neste exato momento o trafego é de 60mbps. (21:45 da noite).

O que os usuários querem é ver speedtest batendo. 99% só sabem o que é isso e a banda TCP chega sim. Em horários de pico entra o "air fairness" do ePMP ou seja... se tem alguém consumindo e "pegando tudo" ele acaba equalizando a situação.

Magina, jogo aberto  :Smile: 

89,90. Equipamento + roteador + instalação em comodato.
Ponto adicional na casa de cabo R$ 150,00.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Neste exato momento o trafego é de 60mbps. (21:45 da noite).
> 
> O que os usuários querem é ver speedtest batendo. 99% só sabem o que é isso e a banda TCP chega sim. Em horários de pico entra o "air fairness" do ePMP ou seja... se tem alguém consumindo e "pegando tudo" ele acaba equalizando a situação.
> 
> Magina, jogo aberto 
> 
> 89,90. Equipamento + roteador + instalação em comodato.
> Ponto adicional na casa de cabo R$ 150,00.


Como assim ponto adicional?

Você não cobrá tx de instalação?

----------


## FMANDU

pois é zucchi, nesse caso você tem que esperar o cliente pagar por 7 meses sem atraso para ter um retorno desse investimento no cpe + roteador. Isso é um capital a longo prazo que não tenho aqui, esperar quase um ano pra pagar cpe+ roteador + cano + suporte+ conector + cabo de rede + gasolina + funcionario.... fora uma assistência que sempre rola.
Hoje estou muito relutante em começar a fibra ou cabo utp, por causa desses custos. So não comecei por causa do profissional que ainda não tenho para subir em poste, e por causa da esperança que ainda tenho no wireless.... Não gosto de pensar que tenho que apelar para o poste, para oferecer banda com custo baixo para mim...

O que mata são os impostos de importação que já estão inclusos nos produtos da cambium no Brasil.

----------


## Zucchi

> Como assim ponto adicional?
> 
> Você não cobrá tx de instalação?


Exemplo: Ele quer um ponto de rede (cabo) no quarto do filho ou na sala para ligar a TV. Faço uma cobrança de ponto adicional e passo o cabo.




> pois é zucchi, nesse caso você tem que esperar o cliente pagar por 7 meses sem atraso para ter um retorno desse investimento no cpe + roteador. Isso é um capital a longo prazo que não tenho aqui, esperar quase um ano pra pagar cpe+ roteador + cano + suporte+ conector + cabo de rede + gasolina + funcionario.... fora uma assistência que sempre rola.
> Hoje estou muito relutante em começar a fibra ou cabo utp, por causa desses custos. So não comecei por causa do profissional que ainda não tenho para subir em poste, e por causa da esperança que ainda tenho no wireless.... Não gosto de pensar que tenho que apelar para o poste, para oferecer banda com custo baixo para mim...
> 
> O que mata são os impostos de importação que já estão inclusos nos produtos da cambium no Brasil.


Na realidade é um capital de curto prazo. Longo prazo são investimentos como títulos do tesouro nacional, debentures, etc. Se olharmos pelo angulo de investimento, até 1/2 anos são investimento de curto prazo, depois médio e longo.

O seu custo na fibra vai superior a Cambium por exemplo. Soma-se o aluguel dos postes, máquina de fusão, cordoalhas, rompimentos, funcionário especializado, curso, treinamento, risco de subir em poste o tempo todo...

No quesito assistência, todos esses clientes ativados e eu NUNCA mais (sério) pisei na casa deles. Quando muito outro dia eles me ligaram pois o boleto não foi encaminhado (webmikrotik está foda). O que mata nesse país todo são os impostos, não só na linha da Cambium. No geral mesmo. O lado bom é que toda a linha é homologada no Brasil, com garantia e RMA no Brasil por ela mesmo.

----------


## delegato

> pois é zucchi, nesse caso você tem que esperar o cliente pagar por 7 meses sem atraso para ter um retorno desse investimento no cpe + roteador. Isso é um capital a longo prazo que não tenho aqui, esperar quase um ano pra pagar cpe+ roteador + cano + suporte+ conector + cabo de rede + gasolina + funcionario.... fora uma assistência que sempre rola.
> Hoje estou muito relutante em começar a fibra ou cabo utp, por causa desses custos. So não comecei por causa do profissional que ainda não tenho para subir em poste, e por causa da esperança que ainda tenho no wireless.... Não gosto de pensar que tenho que apelar para o poste, para oferecer banda com custo baixo para mim...
> 
> O que mata são os impostos de importação que já estão inclusos nos produtos da cambium no Brasil.


Pois é meu amigo estava nesse dilema como você, usar cabo ou fibra porém sempre temia essa questão de instalação, poste etc.

Porém meu concorrente iniciou na pura gambiarra a cabear, a velocidade dele em cabo sei que não chega a 50% do que vendo no wireless 5.8ghz, porém ele começou a oferecer o acesso mais barato a cerca de 10,00 ou até 20,00 a menos do que eu. Meu retorno de investimento nas cpe 5.8ghz em comodato era de mais de 6 meses.

Não teve outra alternativa se não começar a cabear também para reduzir os custos para se ter um cliente na rede, desta forma estou cabeando, em alguns lugares retiro a cpe do cliente para deixar de estoque para por em outro cliente onde ainda não chegamos com cabo.

Mesmo cabeando ainda tive que dar uma reduzida no valor da mensalidade, pois concorrência desleal é uma miséria, mesmo tudo subindo o cara insiste em baixar o preço da internet, R$ 30,00, 35,00 na melhor das hipóteses 40,00 o mais caro cliente dele deve pagar...

Porém paga 100,00 o mega dedicado, um negócio insustentável, não sei até onde vai durar, primeiro ele acabou com o espectro 2.4ghz, partimos para o 5.8ghz agora ele não tendo capital para investir em cpe's comodato viu o cabo como alternativa para continuar vendendo a preço de banana. É duro mexer com gente assim mais vamos ae lutando enquanto ele tenta tomar meus clientes com preço baixo eu luto e coloco novos clientes, e os clientes dele só pagam mixaria alguns até 20,00 por isso mesmo com serviço precário não cancelam, e quando as vezes me procuram e digo meu preço eles desistem de cancelar...

Mais me sinto um pouco feliz ao sabe que com todos esses problemas consigo ter um lucro bom no meu provedor, conquistei vários sonhos através do meu provedor, o que não vejo no meu concorrente que o que ele ganha mal da para se manter.

----------


## Zucchi

> Pois é meu amigo estava nesse dilema como você, usar cabo ou fibra porém sempre temia essa questão de instalação, poste etc.
> 
> Porém meu concorrente iniciou na pura gambiarra a cabear, a velocidade dele em cabo sei que não chega a 50% do que vendo no wireless 5.8ghz, porém ele começou a oferecer o acesso mais barato a cerca de 10,00 ou até 20,00 a menos do que eu. Meu retorno de investimento nas cpe 5.8ghz em comodato era de mais de 6 meses.
> 
> Não teve outra alternativa se não começar a cabear também para reduzir os custos para se ter um cliente na rede, desta forma estou cabeando, em alguns lugares retiro a cpe do cliente para deixar de estoque para por em outro cliente onde ainda não chegamos com cabo.
> 
> Mesmo cabeando ainda tive que dar uma reduzida no valor da mensalidade, pois concorrência desleal é uma miséria, mesmo tudo subindo o cara insiste em baixar o preço da internet, R$ 30,00, 35,00 na melhor das hipóteses 40,00 o mais caro cliente dele deve pagar...
> 
> Porém paga 100,00 o mega dedicado, um negócio insustentável, não sei até onde vai durar, primeiro ele acabou com o espectro 2.4ghz, partimos para o 5.8ghz agora ele não tendo capital para investir em cpe's comodato viu o cabo como alternativa para continuar vendendo a preço de banana. É duro mexer com gente assim mais vamos ae lutando enquanto ele tenta tomar meus clientes com preço baixo eu luto e coloco novos clientes, e os clientes dele só pagam mixaria alguns até 20,00 por isso mesmo com serviço precário não cancelam, e quando as vezes me procuram e digo meu preço eles desistem de cancelar...
> ...


Não faça guerra de preço. Se você tem qualidade, se a sua internet não cai e se os seus clientes estão felizes, deixa o cara ir para a concorrência que... ele volta. Um comenta com o outro e no final, todo mundo vai ver que não compensa.

----------


## 1929

Delegato, pelo que voce conta o cara concorrente parece que nem tem cabeamento homologado, com tudo que é exigido.... Pelo visto é pura gambiarra a rede dele...

----------


## FMANDU

Voltando ao tópico... hehe.... Acho que o wireless ainda tem um fôlego se usarmos a cambium,mas até quando? Será se existe algum projeto para dar mais thoughput ? 200M já é algo muito maior que qualquer MK OU UBNT, mas o preço é quase igual a cabo. Se pensarmos em abrir um pop para 200 clientes tudo em comodato + AP + torre + instalação, sai um preço exorbitante.
Hoje virou febre partir para o cabo, mas essa galera toda migrando pra cabo esta virando uma bagunça do cão, os postes já abarrotados de cabos das Grandes teles, agora estão cheios de gatonet e a interferência do 5.8 passou a ser a "interferência da bagunça do cabeamento". Hoje estou perdendo muito cliente para a net, que vende aqui na região 15M (Velocidade minima, sem venda casada) por 89,90, o mesmo preço que vendo 5M, e posso dizer que o serviço da NET é bom aqui na região. Eles tem preço baixo na instalação e conseguem recuperar a curtíssimo prazo, enquanto no rádio é impossível, ainda mais se for de cambium.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Voltando ao tópico... hehe.... Acho que o wireless ainda tem um fôlego se usarmos a cambium,mas até quando? Será se existe algum projeto para dar mais thoughput ? 200M já é algo muito maior que qualquer MK OU UBNT, mas o preço é quase igual a cabo. Se pensarmos em abrir um pop para 200 clientes tudo em comodato + AP + torre + instalação, sai um preço exorbitante.
> Hoje virou febre partir para o cabo, mas essa galera toda migrando pra cabo esta virando uma bagunça do cão, os postes já abarrotados de cabos das Grandes teles, agora estão cheios de gatonet e a interferência do 5.8 passou a ser a "interferência da bagunça do cabeamento". Hoje estou perdendo muito cliente para a net, que vende aqui na região 15M (Velocidade minima, sem venda casada) por 89,90, o mesmo preço que vendo 5M, e posso dizer que o serviço da NET é bom aqui na região. Eles tem preço baixo na instalação e conseguem recuperar a curtíssimo prazo, enquanto no rádio é impossível, ainda mais se for de cambium.


Concorrer com as grandes Teles deve ser muito complicado. Ainda mais com esses preços baixos deles.

----------


## Zucchi

> Voltando ao tópico... hehe.... Acho que o wireless ainda tem um fôlego se usarmos a cambium,mas até quando? Será se existe algum projeto para dar mais thoughput ? 200M já é algo muito maior que qualquer MK OU UBNT, mas o preço é quase igual a cabo. Se pensarmos em abrir um pop para 200 clientes tudo em comodato + AP + torre + instalação, sai um preço exorbitante.


Ano que vem tem o ePMP 2000 com Beamforming e total compatibilidade com a linha ePMP 1000.... mas... é tudo o que posso falar.




> Delegato, pelo que voce conta o cara concorrente parece que nem tem cabeamento homologado, com tudo que é exigido.... Pelo visto é pura gambiarra a rede dele...


98% é assim...
Mas a casa vai cair logo-logo como já está caindo em alguns lugares.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Ano que vem tem o ePMP 2000 com Beamforming e total compatibilidade com a linha ePMP 1000.... mas... é tudo o que posso falar.
> 
> 
> 
> 98% é assim...
> Mas a casa vai cair logo-logo como já está caindo em alguns lugares.


Esse epmp 2000 é igual ou superior ao epmp 1000?

Tô com equipamento da intelbras aqui na rede nova. Mais pensei em usar cambium, o problema é o custo para a velocidade da região que é em média 1 mb. Mais levando em consideração ao valor pago sai igual ou até mais caro que o de vcs que é 10mb

----------


## alexcom

> Esse epmp 2000 é igual ou superior ao epmp 1000?
> 
> Tô com equipamento da intelbras aqui na rede nova. Mais pensei em usar cambium, o problema é o custo para a velocidade da região que é em média 1 mb. Mais levando em consideração ao valor pago sai igual ou até mais caro que o de vcs que é 10mb


Imagina você usar o mesmo equipamento para vender 2, 5, 10, 15, 20mb. Dependendo do valor compensa sim.

----------


## Zucchi

> Esse epmp 2000 é igual ou superior ao epmp 1000?
> 
> Tô com equipamento da intelbras aqui na rede nova. Mais pensei em usar cambium, o problema é o custo para a velocidade da região que é em média 1 mb. Mais levando em consideração ao valor pago sai igual ou até mais caro que o de vcs que é 10mb


Ele vai ser superior ao ePMP 1000. Já começa que de inicio ele tem beamforming. Mas eu realmente não posso abrir mais nada sobre ele pois sou Beta da Cambium... então... não dá mesmo. A medida que houver a liberação oficial por parte deles vocês são os primeiros aqui a saber  :Big Grin:

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Imagina você usar o mesmo equipamento para vender 2, 5, 10, 15, 20mb. Dependendo do valor compensa sim.


Pensando bem sim. Porém a diferença seria nos clientes até 1.5km que uso o wom 5000 mimo (262,00). Acima dessa distância uso o apc-5m-18+ até 3km que está perto do preço do epmp1000 (588,00)

----------


## 1929

> Ele vai ser superior ao ePMP 1000. Já começa que de inicio ele tem beamforming. Mas eu realmente não posso abrir mais nada sobre ele pois sou Beta da Cambium... então... não dá mesmo. A medida que houver a liberação oficial por parte deles vocês são os primeiros aqui a saber


Então como Beta, já deve estar testando....
Independente de preço, pois este é outro papo onde cada um terá que pesar os prós e contras, a verdade é que o wireless não morreu e ainda vai dar muito "pano prá manga".
Nunca me esqueço das palavras do Steve Jobs, que o mundo ainda seria wireless. E Este era o sonho também do Nikola Tesla, não só na energia, mas nas comunicações como um todo.
E parece que as empresas atuais que investem em pesquisa estão achando soluções além do tradicional. 

Beamforming é coisa para poucos fabricantes. Mas o resultado pode ser o diferencial.
Jà vi um Wavion em ação e o beamforming faz a diferença.
Não tenho a menor ideia de como é feito isso, mas sei que na prática o sinal é reforçado para a conexão do momento, enquanto que para o outro lado é atenuado o sinal.
No momento seguinte o firmware muda a direção do melhor sinal para atender a outro cliente em outra direção... Isso é coisa para louco, mas "louco do bem" . kkkk

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Então como Beta, já deve estar testando....
> Independente de preço, pois este é outro papo onde cada um terá que pesar os prós e contras, a verdade é que o wireless não morreu e ainda vai dar muito "pano prá manga".
> Nunca me esqueço das palavras do Steve Jobs, que o mundo ainda seria wireless. E Este era o sonho também do Nikola Tesla, não só na energia, mas nas comunicações como um todo.
> E parece que as empresas atuais que investem em pesquisa estão achando soluções além do tradicional. 
> 
> Beamforming é coisa para poucos fabricantes. Mas o resultado pode ser o diferencial.
> Jà vi um Wavion em ação e o beamforming faz a diferença.
> Não tenho a menor ideia de como é feito isso, mas sei que na prática o sinal é reforçado para a conexão do momento, enquanto que para o outro lado é atenuado o sinal.
> No momento seguinte o firmware muda a direção do melhor sinal para atender a outro cliente em outra direção... Isso é coisa para louco, mas "louco do bem" . kkkk


Poise pelo que li rapidinho no conceito. Ele foca em transmitir pra quem está recebendo mesmo e não perde tempo transmitindo para todas direções.

----------


## Maclaud

O segredo ainda vai ser pequenos pops, CELULAS pequenas para atendimento quase local via wifi.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> O segredo ainda vai ser pequenos pops, CELULAS pequenas para atendimento quase local via wifi.


micro-celula de até quantos km você acha?

----------


## Maclaud

de 1 km até no máximo 1.5km... uso aqui a 2 anos tem sido o segredo pra fugir da interferência.

----------


## johnicar

so se ele tiver mais de uma antena, de outra maneira nao tem como transmitir diferentes as de potencia em direcoes diferentes

----------


## 1929

> so se ele tiver mais de uma antena, de outra maneira nao tem como transmitir diferentes as de potencia em direcoes diferentes


O Wavion por exemplo são 6 anteninhas omni. Cada uma para um rádio. Fisicamente um Wavion é um só rádio, mas lá dentro são 6 e o firmware é que faz todo o trabalho.
Eu não sei tecnicamente como ele faz isso, mas na descrição do beamforming diz que ele concentra na direção do cliente que vai atender.
Sei que em radioamadorismo pode-se usar um sistema de mais de uma antena vertical para trabalhar em fase e assim direcionar a onda eletromagnética em determinada direção.
E como são leis de física, daí eu "imagino" que se ele vai atender um determinado cliente só vai emitir por duas omni que estarão naquele momento transmitindo não em 360º mas num feixe em direção ao cliente.
Noutro momento a situação muda radicalmente para atender outro cliente. E tudo isso em frações de segundos. Por isso 6 rádios trabalhando em harmonia.

Não sei se é isso mesmo o beamforming

----------


## johnicar

Isso mesmo, tem que ter fisicamente pelo menos mais de duas antenas para poder fazer o beamforming, e cada antena ligada a um radio, internamente o software faz a discriminacao qual das antenas recebe melhor sinal , e quais estao em fase ou contrafase para anular sinais indesejados.

----------


## raumaster

Zucchi, como está sua rede hoje? Dê nos um Feedback! Já ta usando EPMP2000?

Hoje só penso em investir em novo POP se for CAMBIUM, mas ainda to batendo de frente com os custos. Mas queria ver relato de quem ja ta usando EMPM 2000 e como está sua rede EPMP hj, quantidade de clientes, planos...

Abraço!

----------


## MarcianoMarques

@*Zucchi* estou com projeto para montar 01 Pop em 04 cidades e gostaria saber mais sobre a EPMP2000 e o uso da CPE da Cambium. Ótimo tópico sobre pmpt. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## johnicar

Qual o numero de homologacao dos epmp, nao achei na anantel.

----------


## raumaster

Pra quem ano passado perguntou se estava sendo estudado solução pra mais banda....falaram do epmp2000, mas ja viram a mais nova da Cabium? Cnmedusa PMP 450m...show de bola, promete 400 mega ou mais por setor, escuta 7 cpes simultaneamente! Pena só o preço....achei no exterior pela "bagatela" de quase 7000,00 dolare$! Por setor!

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------

